# Homage to Salieri Thread



## charles_arthur_bosch (Aug 18, 2008)

Like Salieri=Innocent, I find the notion that Salieri would be threatened by Mozart to the point that he would murder him to be absurd, and history supports me. He was brilliant. I never really appreciated the Classical Period until I started listening to Salieri, because although Mozart is pure genius, and more consistently brilliant, I find much of his music to be, well, excessive, and so did many music fans in Mozart's day, which is why Salieri was the most acclaimed composer in Europe in his day. His influence extends for years beyond his death, and you can hear it in Beethoven (who he trained), Schubert, Brahms, and Faure.

The thing I love most about Salieri, is that with him, it is not about what the performers can do, or about proving himself as a composer. It is just about the music... making music that is beautiful.

If you are not familiar with Salieri's works, yes, they are regrettably underperformed, but snatch up every snippet you can hear, because it is history and it is music at its best. I recommend Missa in Sol Maggiore, and Il Grotto di Trifonio, but I probably spelled that last one incorrectly.


----------



## periodinstrumentfan (Sep 11, 2008)

I have some Salieri opera posted on my youtube channel... 



unfortunately, his chamber and orchestral music are so hard to find... :c


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Who is Salieri?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arnerich said:


> Who is Salieri?


The most funny post I've seen so far this day.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Salieri wasn't the most acclaimed composer of his day. Johann Adolph Hasse is a more likely candidate. And of course Salieri didn't murder Mozart. That was some silliness a dramatist and screen writer ripped off from a play by Pushkin. Beethoven isn't a dog to be trained, except to silly screen writers. He had some lessons from Salieri in writing Italian style vocal music, and we saw how that worked out — or didn't. Influence on Beethoven? Thankfully, not too much.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I've always thought that Mozart was pretty much on top of the world when he died. Kozeluch is supposed to have said, "Of course it's too bad about such a great genius, but it's good for us that he's dead. Because if he had lived longer, really the world would not have given a single piece of bread for our compositions."


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

While obviously less scintillating than that of Salieri, other notable names include Haydn and CPE Bach. But who cares about them?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I dont share the OPs view of Salieri. His requiem is probably the most impressive work of his I have heard. I think he was mainly an opera composer and those clips I have seen dont compare with Gluck, let alone Mozart. I have heard one or two concertos and symphonies and they sound like standard fare for those times - pleasant enough but nothing that lifts them out of the ordinary. I can only conclude that his obscurity is well deserved and if it were not for Pushkin and later, Peter Shafer/Milos Forman - his name would be even more deeply buried in the dusty archives than it already is.

But as I say to Clementi fans and fans of other minor names of those times - if you think it's great, enjoy!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

arnerich said:


> Who is Salieri?


You where kidding us ...right?


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Given that Salieri died in 1825, Joseph Haydn, W A Mozart and Ludwig van Beethoven were among the most acclaimed composers during his adulthood. Certainly these composers had gained very considerable fame during their lifetimes and by the time of their deaths they were all highly revered composers. 

I believe that Salieri was not just well regarded as a very competent composer but as as a high quality teacher of music. Another such composer was Johann Albrechtsberger (1736-1809) who was a famous theorist/teacher in his day. 

Salieri was a teacher of Beethoven and ran a school in Vienna in which the young Schubert was a student. After Schubert left the school he continued for some to have further lessons from Salieri.

The story about Salieri being the murderer of Mozart is of course purely fictitous.

I have quite a few pieces by Salieri: overtures to all/most of his operas, concerto for flute & orchestra, piano concerto in B flat, piano concerto in C major, symphony in D major, Sinfonia 'Il giorno onomastico', and various other shorter works. There's a lot of very good music among these works.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You where kidding us ...right?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The story as told about Salieri in the play and movie, Amadeus, is, of course fictitious, but it's not hard to believe he was intimidated by Mozart. If so, little did he know he was to live long enough to find out it would only get worse when someone called Beethoven came along (his being a teacher of Beethoven notwithstanding).


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I love his Requiem. I haven't checked out his other work yet, but plan next to listen to Cecilia Bartoli's Salieri album


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

All I can say is that I'm glad Salieri poisoned Mozart, pity he did not do it a whole lot sooner.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2016)

Klassic said:


> All I can say is that I'm glad Salieri poisoned Mozart, pity he did not do it a whole lot sooner.


You have such a sweet way with words.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Traverso said:


> You have such a sweet way with words.


I thought about my extreme comment last night and realize it goes too far. My apologies. It was intended to be provocative. I apologize to both Mozart and Salieri, as well as any Mozart fans it might have offended. I am not so harsh as that in real life. There are many people in the world who deserve to be poisoned, Mozart was certainly not one of them!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Salieri-bashing needs to stop.


----------

